# Lowrey organ



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

I'm mainly basing from what I read off of the wikipedia page for the orchestral keyboard section, but I saw this instrument listed as one that is rarely used in a classical setting.

I have almost zero familiarity with this instrument, so did some YouTube lookups. Found absolutely nothing in regards to any performances in or with an orchestra, so was wondering if anyone was aware of any such composition for Lowrey organ and orchestra/small ensemble.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've not heard of any Lowrey organs being used as a symphonic instrument. They were designed to be a home organ, not particularly to be used on stage, etc. 

A few rock groups used Lowrey's in the 1960s and 1970s. Lowery was sold to Kawai Musical Instruments in 1988, and they announced later that all production of the Lowery organ would cease in January, 2019

I found them difficult to play ... I think flying an airliner would have been easier than trying to navigate this organ:


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

Can't say that surprises me. They're even harder to find than Hammond organs in an orchestral setting. I watched a Lowrey video and the things you can do with that organ is insane.

Still; maybe someday.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

PathfinderCS said:


> Can't say that surprises me. They're even harder to find than Hammond organs in an orchestral setting. I watched a Lowrey video and the things you can do with that organ is insane.
> 
> Still; maybe someday.


Yes, the things you can do with are just that ... but ... those vids are usually done by professionals, someone who eats, sleeps and drinks Lowrey's for a living. They make it look so easy ... they do that to sell products.


----------

